# Steam boiler temp



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

What steam boiler temps are we running on our Synchronika/ECM machines?

Mine came adjusted to 126 which equates to approx 1.2bar of pressure. Saw another machine recently set to 128 which was 1.5bar, which was better for more back to back drink making before a boiler refill and boil.

What are we all running and why?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a good question and an interesting one. Just fyi 126C is approx 1.4 bar. I run mine at around 126C, but then I don't have the steam boiler on all the time, just when needed.

If you have the steam boiler on continuously, it's better to run as low as you can and still get acceptable steaming e.g. even down to 122 if you have a larger than usual steam boiler. This is for 3 reasons.

1 Less heat in the machine and longer component life

2. The steaming will always be better for any particular temp than a steam boiler just come up to temp, so you can get away with a lower temp e.g. 126C on a machine when the steam boiler has been switched on and come up to temp is about the same as 124 on a machine where the steam boiler has been on all the time.

3. It can often be helpful in an HX machine e.f. the Fracino Heavenly has a 2 litre boiler (larger than usual), so it can actually be run at a lower pressure and still give good steaming whilst minimising the cooling flush.

It one of the reasons a 2.3 litre service boiler was chosen for the Minima, better steaming, especially if running at a lower temperature. In a sense extra volume is similar to a AAA battery versus a AA battery, one simply gives the same sort of voltage for longer before tailing off. Large steam boilers tend to work better for steaming and the reason a lot of commercial machines have such large boilers.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

So it is, I was looking at the gauge post steaming and it had not quite recovered.

Helpful response as ever Dave, thank you. I shall keep it at the BB present then as the longer component life sells it to me.

I guess this info may also help people make an informed choice over the recently announced change of PID in these which allow 2bar I believe.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think that the upgraded ones (and indeed the retrofit kit as and when is available) also include a different safety valve as well. I'm sure you knew that but I just thought I'd add it on this thread in case anyone 'turns it up to 11' as an experiment without looking into it.

Interesting post from Dave, especially the 'less is more' aspect. There's always some sort of trade-off, probably why I tend to leave things largely standard if in doubt.

_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

It doesn't go beyond 128C anyways, so seems safe to experiment. Other than getting 1.5bar than 1.25bar when starting steaming, i found it made no discernible difference to my steaming of milk.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

db8000 said:


> It doesn't go beyond 128C anyways, so seems safe to experiment. Other than getting 1.5bar than 1.25bar when starting steaming, i found it made no discernible difference to my steaming of milk.


I must admit the steaming ability seemed no different than mine on its factory 126c. It just obviously allowed more use before a boiler refill and boil.

Do you still have yours on 128c?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Have a glance at this Ted.






Jon.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ted_Kent said:


> Do you still have yours on 128c?


Currently yes, but for no reason other than haven't been bothered to turn it off. i'm trying to get into the habit of only using the steam boiler when I am making a drink. it heats up quickly enough, so it doesn't really matter what temp it's at. If i'm at home, I might keep the brew boiler on to keep the machine warm & ready.


----------

